# Shhhh!!



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Quiet everybody. Shipwreck's reading.

The new Handguns magazine has 8 pages devoted to Walther guns.

Shhhh ....

:smt039 :reading:

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, I needa get to the bookstore quick!!!!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

You know I am just glad I know my Walther stuff....
I have not read the pages but glanced at the pics and their descriptions....
Page 50.... shown is a PPK/S not PPK made by/for Interarms in the USA
same mistake on page 54 top pictures... the blued one is a PPK/S not PPK... and the gold washed PPK in that picture is unless I am loosing it, not a aluminum frame PPK but a steel frame... the aluminum framed (PPK-L or Duraluminum) ones all had "full thickness" where the triggerguard was hinged.......


----------

